# weight of cactus juice



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Feb 9, 2015)

@TurnTex I was going to send you a pm but I figured that others could probably benefit from my question so I am putting it here. I was curious to the weight of a gallon of Juice?? I think I may have stuck my foot in my mouth with a customer by quoting 4 bucks a pound to stabilize their wood. I am thinking that if it falls even close to the weight of a gallon of milk (i think it weighs 7-8 pounds per gallong) I am not even covering my cost for the juice itself let alone my time or electricity on the vacuum pump and oven.


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 9, 2015)

Wow Greg, If you'll do it for 4.00 a pound I'll send you a ton of stuff to do for me 

It seems heavier than a gallon of water but not by much so probably around 8 pounds(I have an unopened gallon of each here at the shop) so I'd think you'd be right in not covering your costs.

I'll be interested to see what Curtis says.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 9, 2015)

I think most chg by the ounce or possibly pounds if they do a big batch. The wood is weighed before and after stabilization, multiplying the weight gain by cost per ounce.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Feb 9, 2015)

I haven't figured the exact weight, but stabilizing 11-12 pen blanks uses about 14-16 oz of Cactus Juice.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 9, 2015)

Just posting my math to see if it adds up to what Curtis says.

Specific gravity is 1.03 (per his site)... So if you calculate that a gallon of water is 8.34lbs, 8.34x1.03=8.59...

So, a gallon of cactus juice, according to those measurements, would equal 8.59lbs.

Now... lets see if I'm right.


EDIT:

Greg, if you charged $4/lb, you'd end up making a whopping $34.36 for every gallon used by that math. That would be over a $35 loss per gallon if you buy it 4 gallons at a time... quite a bit more if you do singles or doubles. 

What might get you out of a mess is if you weighed it the way most 'pro's' do, not by weight gained, but end weight only.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## jetcn1 (Feb 10, 2015)

$7.00 a lb after stabilizing you may break even . You are better at $8 - 10 a lb after stabilizing . Like Colin said if you are doing it for $4.00 a lb i got plenty of wood to send you .

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## TurnTex (Feb 10, 2015)

Jonathan is correct. Cactus Juice weighs a little over 8.5# per gallon. I don't have the exact weight in front of me at the moment.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TurnTex (Feb 10, 2015)

And as Jonathan said, you should probably weigh like the "pros" do. They do NOT weigh the wood first and then after and calculate the difference. They simply weight the outgoing weight of the wood as stabilized. If the wood you are doing is fairly dense, you may be ok. If it is punky, you might be in trouble even with this method!

Reactions: Informative 2


----------

